# Matt1234 amazing give away



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DO NOT ENTER ON THIS THREAD THIS IS JUST AN ANNOUCEMENT

Check it out HERE

Hi everyone. 
As some of you may know what happened with the BMD wax samples being sold on eBay after they were won as a competition prize. I wasn't best pleased about this so I set about buying them back. I won the ebay auction for the 4 samples. 
As I already have all the BMD waxes these are going up for grabs. They will be broken into 4 individual prizes. 
I have paid for these out of my own money and I want them to go to people who will appreciate and use them. 
If you enter then can you please give a review of the wax won. If you can't give a review then please don't enter.

Your post number will be your entry number. I will be using a random number generator to pick out the winning posts. So please only post once. 
It will save confusion for me. 
Admin have cleared this competition so get posting. 
Winner will be drawn on Sunday evening about 7pm. 
Oh and good luck. 
All the best
Matt.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

DW and its members come up trumps again. Nice one Matt & DW.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Matt - top fella.

And thanks Whizzer too....I've just read your post on Matt's thread about how you'll send him something out of gratification. Some people deserve it, for sure :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Very considerate Matt, well done and top bloke


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Really cool idea Matt, cheers fella:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

van needs a wax fingers crosssed


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chaps just a reminder do not add your entry here


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Outstanding Matt.thanks .


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

What a nice chap!! DW is full of people who are like this, noticed so much generosity since using this site quite often now!!! :thumb:


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Matt, why would someone do that. Some people just take advantage. Love to give review.

regards


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

What a good egg!


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Very good of Matt to do this and I hope the guy that sold them on ebay is happy with his £45 (rough amount after fees) and thinks it well worth the ban and annoying the rest of the members on here 

Posting in this thread and not entering due to winning in the 12 days draws already 

To Whizzer, glad to see that you've not let one bad experience stop the good on here, in another thread it sounds like you'll have an empty garage very soon :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments. It just really annoyed me how people win something and then just turnaround and sell it. 
I have learned a huge amount from this forum and without it I would still be using a sponge and just wanted to give something back. 
I don't want anything in return for this all I want to see is other members enjoying the waxes that are up for grabs. 
It's good of a small company to donate the waxes in the first place and not to get a review was bad enough but now they hopefully will. 
I never anticipated the gratification that you the members have shown. It makes me feel proud to be a member on this forum. 
So get your names down in the entry thread because you never know. 
All the best. 
Matt.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Good stuff Matt! I won't be entering as I own these beautiful BMD waxes already!
I agree, this forum is the best and I have learned a lot as well. The last thing I would want to do as a member is insult anyone, let alone a generous sponsoring company.

Nice turn around Matt! Good karma is heading your way


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Mike! said:


> What a good egg!


Totally agree with this!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

One good action that more than outweighs the poor one - what a great thing to do


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Well done Matt. A lot of good things have come from one thoughtless members action. Really great to see. Whoever gets these waxes will be very happy. I have them already so won't be entering but good luck to everyone who does.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

A very generous thing to do matt, well done to you sir! Just shows what a great forum this is. I also already have these so won't be entering but I know who ever is lucky enough to win these will love them.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Very very generous of you, hats off to you


----------

